# A Correctly Balanced Exhaust SOUND



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Everytime someone places a sound clip of their car on here the Video and Sound is always recorded from the rear of the car. I want to hear a nice well balanced evenly sounding car. A car with a correctly matched system sould sound the same whether you are standing by the front fender, side door or the rear fender . Of course the sound will be somewhat louder at the point of exhaust exit. A nicley matched system will sound the same all along the side of the car . A very loud exhaust pipe sound does not make a car faster, but a correctly balanced and matched set of componets will generate more HP and give you a nice equal sound the entire length of the car. no one wants to hear 85 DBs in the front and 105 DBs at the rear.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i've only heard one car like that which was a truck that had open headers. usually as sound travels through a tube as seen in megaphones and sound tubes and microphones there is not much sound radiating through the tube but through the medium. if there's sound escaping from somewhere then that usually indicates a leak of some sort in the transferring tube. opening in the exhaust. so without any openings or a bottled exhaust how does one achieve this "even" "sound" throughout?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Exhaust*

I deleted my resonator and it sounds pretty darn good. Cant wait for the flowmaster 44's. Whether you are standing behind my goat, in front of it, or sitting on your couch at home, you will hear me cummin'. Amen!!!

Ps- your also in a garage!!! When I start my tractor in my barn, that too has a nice even flow exhaust sound! HEE-HEE no it's HEE - Haw!


Nice clip I found 

YouTube - GTO Exhaust


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*exhaust sound*



NJgoat said:


> I deleted my resonator and it sounds pretty darn good. Cant wait for the flowmaster 44's. Whether you are standing behind my goat, in front of it, or sitting on your couch at home, you will hear me cummin'. Amen!!!
> 
> Ps- your also in a garage!!! When I start my tractor in my barn, that too has a nice even flow exhaust sound! HEE-HEE no it's HEE - Haw!
> 
> ...


does sound nice, but the car is leaving a bigger trail of exhaust vapors on the ground then it is leaving rubber


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*exhaust vapors*



LOWET said:


> does sound nice, but the car is leaving a bigger trail of exhaust vapors on the ground then it is leaving rubber


Yea, I saw that, he must of been idling for a while moisture buildin up. My po-po car does that when im throwing down a coffee and doughnuts!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*exhaust sound*

My car never does that, he must be running real rich. On a cold day you will see some moisture from my tail pipes just like if you were outside talking on a cold day, my car will never leave a trail of it on the ground


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Water/condensation*



LOWET said:


> My car never does that, he must be running real rich. On a cold day you will see some moisture from my tail pipes just like if you were outside talking on a cold day, my car will never leave a trail of it on the ground


Yea, if me and the buds are chatin' for awhile in the crown vics. When we pull off, it looks like someone let the faucet running. It just pours out of exhaust. Sometimes it even sounds like exhaust on a inboard engine on a boat gurgling.


----------

